# Steel cutter



## hotweldfire (15 Aug 2011)

Can anyone recommend a decent steel cutter for cutting up steel moss meshes? Bought a JCB one that's designed for cutting metal sheeting and it's pretty useless. Just ends up bending the mesh rather than cutting through it.


----------



## m_attt (15 Aug 2011)

tin snips? or decent pair of scissors


----------



## DRillo (15 Aug 2011)

I would use a dremel - if only for the pretty sparks


----------



## ghostsword (15 Aug 2011)

m_attt said:
			
		

> tin snips? or decent pair of scissors


Good quality scissors will do it. 


---
- .


----------



## cheebs (16 Aug 2011)

Dremel Gets my vote too


----------



## Radik (16 Aug 2011)

I am using these tin snips, do job well 
http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wcs/st ... text%3ETIN


----------



## hotweldfire (16 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the advice all. Will give scissors I've just swiped from work (  ) a go first. Failing that tin snips look good.


----------



## flygja (17 Aug 2011)

A pair of kitchen scissors works for me too.LOL


----------

